# Remineralisation



## kschyff (24 Apr 2022)

Dear All,
I used to buy products to boost KH/GH, but would slowly like to move over to regime where I mix my own remineralisation salts as well as ferts. Currently I am using APT 3 (3ml/week formula which equates to 1.2 per day). Now when I select APT 3 on the Fert calculator I can see that it already contains some minerals and so I would technically only have to make up the difference. I am, however, not sure what amounts I need in terms of CA and Mg to make a solid remineralisation solution. Can anybody please recommend some amounts / ratios that work well. I have a 60p but my tank volume is only 42 litres due to lots of lava rock.

My Macrandra is suffering from curled leaves as well as few other plants so I am pretty sure the CA and Mg values are not correct.


----------



## plantnoobdude (24 Apr 2022)

kschyff said:


> Dear All,
> I used to buy products to boost KH/GH, but would slowly like to move over to regime where I mix my own remineralisation salts as well as ferts. Currently I am using APT 3 (3ml/week formula which equates to 1.2 per day). Now when I select APT 3 on the Fert calculator I can see that it already contains some minerals and so I would technically only have to make up the difference. I am, however, not sure what amounts I need in terms of CA and Mg to make a solid remineralisation solution. Can anybody please recommend some amounts / ratios that work well. I have a 60p but my tank volume is only 42 litres due to lots of lava rock.
> 
> My Macrandra is suffering from curled leaves as well as few other plants so I am pretty sure the CA and Mg values are not correct.


2g of each magnesium sulphate and 2g of calcium chloride in 20 liters of water will raise the gh to ~6 and 30ppm Calcium and ~10ppm Mg.
assuming you start from rodi water.
there really is no need to add KH to tanks unless you have hardwater fish such as livebearers. your macrandra will appreciate less kh!


----------



## erwin123 (25 Apr 2022)

> Though there are many varietals, all of them like the same growth requirements - the more difficult varietals just stunt and grow poorly quickly if requirements are not met, while the easier varietals are more forgiving. Rotala macrandras are one of the best indicator plants in the aquarium, changing their growth forms with great variability depending on growth conditions in the tank.
> 
> Rotala macrandras grow best in soft water (low KH < 3 dKH / low alkalinity). *The hardier varietals (like the regular Rotala macrandra red/green) can grow decently in moderately hard water (8+ dKH), *however, the pickier versions such as the Variegated or mini types are best grown in very soft water. (Exception is 'mini type 4' which seems hardy).





> Micro fertilization (Fe/trace) issues tend to manifest in coloration (faded or poor coloration can indicate insufficient iron/trace) or poor micro-nutrient mixes (leaf curling excessively).











						How to grow Rotala macrandra & its varietals
					

Rotala macrandra is a popular aquarium plant that has the reputation of being hard to grow well. It favors soft-water and requires good quality lighting and consistent fertilization to grow into good form. Tip stunting of Rotala macrandra is a common issue, especially for hard water tanks...




					www.2hraquarist.com
				




If you are growing regular Rotala Macrandra, it is a lot more tolerant than the other 'special' versions. 
I would focus more on CO2 and water flow as possible culprits if your Macrandra is not growing well.  2hr aquarist mentions micros but if you ask Dennis he'll say that APT3 has all the micros you need  so that leaves you with CO2 and flow.

I'm growing Macrandra Narrow Leaf and using APT as well, I guess I can confirm that....


----------



## kschyff (25 Apr 2022)

Its interesting as when I insert root tabs the Macrandra grows beautifully. Full open leaves and stunning colours. My flow is gentle with the co2 bubbles all over the tank. In fact, the co2 is on 24/7 until I feel like playing around, but I think I will have to do that soon as I now have BBA which is a CO2 issue. The CO2 stuff is so tricky.

@plantnoobdude thank you for the amounts. I will mix up enough for 3 or months' water changes. That should not be a problem right? In terms of storing the solution?

Another question: I see the reef calcium also comes up as CaCl2. Can I use that as its easy to come by here?


----------



## kschyff (25 Apr 2022)

@erwin123 this is probably not the right thread but here is the same cultivar of Macrandra growing in another dutch-type tank of mine. Lots of CO2 all over the place, but if you look closely even the Staurogyne leaves are curling a bit. Having said this. I am very new to this so it might be something completely different. I just know that I use RODI water and add no minerals as of late.


----------



## Hufsa (25 Apr 2022)

plantnoobdude said:


> 2g of each magnesium sulphate and 2g of calcium chloride in 20 liters of water will raise the gh to ~6 and 30ppm Calcium and ~10ppm Mg.





kschyff said:


> I will mix up enough for 3 or months' water changes. That should not be a problem right? In terms of storing the solution?



As long as youre not trying to make a concentrated solution., Calcium and sulfate will combine and this has pretty low solubility so will be the first to settle out of the solution.


----------



## plantnoobdude (25 Apr 2022)

kschyff said:


> water and add no minerals as of late.


then i'd recommend a low amount. maybe 2-3gh is more than sufficient.
the plants do look a bit Ca deficient.
as for solution dosing you will need to keep the calcium solution and magnesium solution separate in my experience. I think keeping solutions separate is easier and you can also adjust the ratios easily each water change.


----------



## MichaelJ (25 Apr 2022)

plantnoobdude said:


> the plants do look a bit Ca deficient.


Hi @plantnoobdude  How can you tell?  Always wondered how Calcium deficiency would show up.   I am currently running my lean-tank at 15 ppm Ca which should be more than sufficient.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## plantnoobdude (25 Apr 2022)

MichaelJ said:


> Hi @plantnoobdude  How can you tell?  Always wondered how Calcium deficiency would show up.   I am currently running my lean-tank at 15 ppm Ca which should be more than sufficient.
> 
> Cheers,
> Michael


downward 'hooking' leaf tips.


----------



## Zeus. (25 Apr 2022)

The IFC calculator will be getting a new release soon with a remineralising sheet



with all the usual cloning commercial products, cost compare, dry dosing, remineralising solutions, water report etc  @Hanuman is turning my 'bucket of s##t' coding into a shiny diamond


----------



## kschyff (26 Apr 2022)

thank you @Zeus.  for the screenshot. Are the figures in the screenshot equal to 2g of magnesium sulphate and 2g of calcium chloride in 20 liters of water?


----------



## Zeus. (26 Apr 2022)

kschyff said:


> thank you @Zeus.  for the screenshot. Are the figures in the screenshot equal to 2g of magnesium sulphate and 2g of calcium chloride in 20 liters of water?


no-  thats a little screen shot from the new ReminCalculator - if your after a specific dGH, dKH, Ca:Mg ratio just ask and will post a screenshot of results
But the pic below is - which is from the current release IFC Calculator just use the DIY Calculator sheet which works from the grams you choose.


----------



## kschyff (27 Apr 2022)

@Zeus. what is a good ratio to work towards? I am happy with 5dGH and 2dKH.


----------



## Zeus. (27 Apr 2022)

kschyff said:


> @Zeus. what is a good ratio to work towards? I am happy with 5dGH and 2dKH.


a Ca:Mg ratio of 3.0:1.0 is quite popular/common




Or 1.5 grams of each salt gives a Ca : Mg ratio of 2.8: 1.0 below


----------



## jaypeecee (27 Apr 2022)

Hi @Zeus. 

You must be chuffed to bits with the way the above tool/calculator has evolved since the early days. Well done! 

JPC


----------



## Zeus. (27 Apr 2022)

jaypeecee said:


> Hi @Zeus.
> 
> You must be chuffed to bits with the way the above tool/calculator has evolved since the early days. Well done!
> 
> JPC


Yes and thank you for your praise , so pleased it was received well by the community and always good to help others. In the early days once I had mastered the cloning I was confident I was on to something that could benefit others. Teaming up @Hanuman  has also made the whole process much easier - well for me anyway 😂


----------



## Hanuman (28 Apr 2022)

Zeus. said:


> is turning my 'bucket of s##t' coding into a shiny diamond


I have to say this time you seem to have learned quite a few tricks. Doesn't stop me from having spent over 300+hours  stirring the bucket. Maybe by the powers of alchemy the original content might transmute into something different. I have asked Merlin for some advise. He says the s**t is good quality. Let's see.😂

We are getting there ladies and gentleman, sooner or later it shall be finished, but not before I fix this entanglement 😅




*Edit*: sorry just realized this is starting to be off topic.


----------



## Hanuman (28 Apr 2022)

> Or 1.5 grams of each salt gives a Ca : Mg ratio of 2.8: 1.0 below


That is it. If you want to make things dead simple, use that rule. Same weight =~ 3:1 ratio. Simply increase/decrease amounts to increase/decrease dGH. KISS method.


----------



## kschyff (29 Apr 2022)

@Hanuman thank you. All the best with the calculator.

Sent from my SM-A715F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeus. (6 Jul 2022)

Just an update the new remineraliser sheet has been release and it in the latest release of the IFC Calculator
(It was release quite a few weeks back but forgot to update this thread )


----------

